# Bar-B-Q Meat Balls



## thumpershere2 (Dec 1, 2005)

2 lbs ground beef
1/2 cup parsley
2 tsp. soy sauce
1/4 tsp. garlic powder
2 Tlb. minced onion
1 cup bread crumbs
1/2 cup catsup
2 eggs
Dash of salt and pepper
Mix and roll into tiny balls the size of walnuts. Bake on a cookie sheet at 350 oven until brown. Turn balls over while baking. Serve with Cranberry sauce.

Cranberry Sauce
1 (12 oz ) chili sauce
2 Tlbs. brown sugar
1 cup Jelled cranberry sauce
1 Tlb. lemon juice
Simmer sauce slowly. Put meat balls in sauce and serve hot. ( May be frozen as it keeps for months.)


----------



## Alix (Dec 1, 2005)

This looks like a good one. I think I might toss it in the crock pot to serve it. Thanks!


----------



## thumpershere2 (Dec 1, 2005)

your welcome Alix.Yes, the crock pot works out great for the bar b q balls. I served only half and froze the rest for another time.


----------



## kadesma (Dec 1, 2005)

Thumpershere,
we always have meatballs on Christmas eve as part of the buffet, I like the sauce you posted as well as the meatball recipe..Thank you..I think this will be our crockpot dish this year...
kadesma


----------

